# Cartridge Pen Help???



## THarvey (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a number of 30-06 cartridges that I would like to us in European or Slim Line pens.[8D][}]

Those of you who have perfected this process, please help the rookie.[8)]

What is the best way to secure the 7mm tube in the cartridge?

Do you fill the cartridge around the tube?

Do you insert a dowel, then drill for the tube?

Thank you.

Tim


----------



## stevers (Oct 17, 2007)

Tim,
check your E-mail.


----------



## cbonner (Oct 17, 2007)

The method I am using is soldering the 7mm tube in.  I have long 7mm tubes (purchased through PSI) that are invaluable for this method.  I drill out the primer pocket with the 7mm bit, securing the case in a standard pen blank vise.  The primer pocket pretty much keeps this drilling operation centered.  

I insert the pen tube through the enlarged primer pocket hole and center the tube in the neck of the case with short lengths of copper wire strands.  I then put a little flux on the brass tube above the casing and hit it with the torch breifly.  The flux liquifies and flows down into the juncture of the tube and the case.  I then hit the juncture with the several short blasts of the torch, just enough to get the solder to flow.  I do this on both sides of the case.  I then cut off the excess 7mm tube and square/ clean things up with the pen mill.  All done and ready to go!


----------



## richstick1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Steve - would you be so kind as to share your method with me as well?


----------



## rherrell (Oct 17, 2007)

I use 25-06 cartridges and drill out the bullet for the nib. Drill a hole in the primer end ,insert 7mm brass tube and solder it in. The neck on the 25-06 is just small enough that the brass tube won't go all the way through. It centers itself in the neck and you don't have to fasten it there.


----------



## stevers (Oct 18, 2007)

Richstick, E-mail me and I'll send you my tutorial.


----------

